# Plain-Language TFP ... fair enough?



## kdthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a plain-language agreement between me, Kerry David Thomas, the artist … and you, the model, who appears in the images. This agreement will establish what each of us can do with the images.


This agreement covers the images created during the course of the following project code(s):



This is a TFP agreement. TFP stands for Time-For-Portfolio or Time-For-Print. This is a common arrangement between artists and models to give each other their time and artistic effort so that they can build skills and showcase their work to the public, without having to worry about being cheated out of money or earnings that that they might otherwise be due. The intent of the images is not profit, but collaboration.


Each of us (the artist and the model) simply promises to use the images solely as examples of their work. Each of us can print the images, display them on our personal or business websites or social media, email them to friends and relatives, use them for portfolios to get a job or solicit a client.


What we specifically *cannot* do is sell the images for money, or use them to advertise or endorse a product, or make it appear as though the model is endorsing a particular thing, unless we have some other agreement that specifically lets one of us do that.


We also cannot claim that another person used their talent than actually did. I cannot claim than another person is in the photo besides you, and you cannot claim that another photographer took the image.


You cannot substantially alter the images after I give them to you, because then it isn’t my work anymore. Minor crops and resizes are fine, but I have the right to require you to remove any alteration that I feel negatively affects my work. You may also require that I remove any alterations that negatively reflect on you as well.


We each also agree not to make negative or insulting comments about each other publicly (websites, forums, social media, etc.). If we have a difference we will make good-faith efforts to work it out between each other like grownups.


Artist Name KERRY DAVID THOMAS  Model Name _______________________________


Signature ______________________________  Signature __________________________________


Date __________________________________  Date __________________________________


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2015)

Assuming that you're posting this for review/feedback...   it covers most of the bases (I always state specifically that as photographer I retain copyright), but the language seems a little clunky.  That said, it should do the job.


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 4, 2015)

Actually you know what, scratch this ... I'm going to go with a proven release, it's probably dumb of me to try and reinvent the wheel. I need to be shooting pictures not drafting legal docs that may not hold up.


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2015)

I applaud your attempt and I can appreciate the frank plainness of the contract.  

I also agree with tirediron about the "clunkiness" and I noticed one typographical error in one fast read, so maybe the one we have to buy from our friendly neighborhood lawyer is not so bad after all.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 6, 2015)

Make sure your release is tailored to your neck of the woods. Release laws vary from state to state. An economical option is to use releases from sources like PPA or ASMP and pay a lawyer to go over it. It is much more cost effective then having a lawyer make one from scratch.


----------

